# If you were a furry, would you wear clothes?



## KitsuneKit (Mar 26, 2008)

Let's say that the day came and you got got turned into your fursona.  You are now a furry.

Would you wear clothing still?


----------



## WanderingKojak (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm gonna go with...yeah, probably. Mostly because of the whole diversity that clothings bring. While I guess the basic concept behind clothing on people is to keep em warm and I suppose fur would sub for that, cloths is also a statement of who you are, not in a great materialistic sense but hey, cloths make the person.


----------



## Helsing (Mar 26, 2008)

I think if something as spontaneously random as that happened, clothing would most likely be the least of anyones problems...

So obviously I wouldn't care for clothes :3


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 26, 2008)

If my actual body was that of my "fursona", I would not *need* to wear clothes for purposes of modesty, as *those parts* are completely hidden within the body when not in use; and I would only need clothing for purposes of protection in the most extreme environments.

So, no, probably not.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, yes, my "fursona" normally wears clothing, so I still would... of course, if I just suddenly turned into my "fursona", I'd run into the problem that my existing clothes would no longer fit, so I'd be pretty much stuck wearing my oversized T-shirts, with the hope they'd be long enough to cover my new, alien physique.  At home, I probably wouldn't worry about it.  Still, I chose fully clothed, since I would need something to cover my wings, as well as my other "equipment" (don't want to scare the horses).  No shoes, however....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well if i was to turn into a fursona i would only were a T-shirt and shorts at the most other wise ill pass out from the heat...so i would be wearing the same cloths i be wearing now..


----------



## Magica (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthro fully clothed. Feral nothing.


----------



## RECoyote (Mar 26, 2008)

Shirt and Pants only.  If there comfortable.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2008)

Pair of jeans and my coat.


----------



## asdfjkl03 (Mar 26, 2008)

Eh, as it's been stated, clothing's more like an assessory for furries. Wearing it's an option that I'd gladly take so that I don't look like _every single other brown bunny out there on the interw3b_, so yeah.

I think it may also be determined on the species of one's fursona--that is, if one is of a popular species that most pick and doesn't have a unique fur-color/pattern, clothes would be essential to not being misidentified.


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Mar 26, 2008)

Depends on the weather to be honest... fur can get hot with clothes
So I'd wear my normal clothes like always,
But if it's hot I'll probably only wear the trench coat (if anything else something baggy, at least that way if it gets cold I'm ok).

But generaly, yeah I'd still wear clothes. Just because I don't get to show Dark Chaos in his clothes doesn't mean I'd(/he'd) not wear them.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes.
You can't skimp on style.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes. If I was a furry I would still wear Led Zeppelin shirts and blue jeans.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 26, 2008)

Just because it would feel fumilier


----------



## masher (Mar 26, 2008)

probably just pants most of the time and maybe short sleeve shirt. definitely no shoes with the digitigrade legs.


----------



## codewolf (Mar 26, 2008)

aye, would still wear jeans...nowt on top tho


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 26, 2008)

well my fursona wear cargo pant so cant go with out them
can y now and ad wear my regular t shirt


----------



## Hakar (Mar 26, 2008)

My fursona wears a loincloth, but I'll go with shorts for civility's sake.
The wings make shirts less of an option though.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL! This is the funniest thread ever. Yes I would. Just.
no more LOL!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 26, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Yes.
> You can't skimp on style.



Too true


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

Well since Rhanoir already mentioned why repitilians and Avians won't need clothes for that purpose (though Avians have more of a reason for not wearing clothes) I imagine that if I were an anthro bronze I'd still be wearing clothes.

1) I live in Colorado. Do you have any idea how fucking *cold* it gets when you're going to the Bus Stop at 6:30 AM and it's windy out? Aye yi yi anyone who isn't Scandanavian, Russian, Alaskan, or Canadian would be wearing clothes. 
2) If I walked around nude it'd be very hard to get on the bus stop without keeping my wallet in plain sight.
3) If any article of clothing had to go it'd have to be a shirt since wings make that hard. Then again though, Bronzes also have a frill on their tails so that may be a little hard. Least anthros don't have webbings behind their arms. 
4) I'm a guy. Typically guys who aren't muscle-bound-Aspiring-GI-Joe bodybuilders cover up as much of their body as possible despite the fact that their shirt goes at the first sign of combat. Look at animes and video games featuring scantily clad female warriors and you'll probably see what I mean.
5) If I fall off a longboard then I don't scratch my scales as much if I have clothes to take the friction for me.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd still wear clothing, though I might need to go a little light and wear thin clothing when it comes to hot weather, because having fur can get uncomfortable, especially in the summer time.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, I would. I have to keep my wallet, keys and cellphone somewhere, right?

They'd have to be modified, though. (Tail, fluff, etc. Probably wouldn't need shoes either, not that they would be available right away.)


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably as people would look at me rather strangely if I didn't wear clothes.  But I would wear minimal I could get away with.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 26, 2008)

I would probably be a lot less modest as a furry than as I am right now, but clothes are still useful.  Certain people might not appreciate seeing dog-penis staring at them in the face on a bus, for instance.  And I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I didn't have thousands of pockets.
I'd probably just forgo certain kinds of clothing, like socks.  Because, like... why would I need socks?


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 26, 2008)

I would most likely forgo clothing as stated in earlier posts that most furs privates are hidden in plain sight, however another problem with clothes is that they are not made for the average fur, IE tailhole in jeans, pants, dresses, etc, Wing slots in dresses, shirts, coats, etc and ear holes in caps, hats, etc. Shoes would be another problem due to some furs having talons, retractible claws, etc. 

But as I stated I would not wear any clothing due to the fact that I loathe having to cover my body with anything.


----------



## Emil (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, cause I dont need you furry humans staring at my bits constantly :evil:


----------



## sparx (Mar 26, 2008)

id definately wear clothes, lol

for me, clothing has always been a great form of expression. and ive always been teh kind of guy who lives to express himself, therefore clothes 

and besides, wht if something particularily sexy was going on ~(yipes)~ then yer standin there with a hard on, lol, and nowhere to hide it.

so yeh, clothes for teh fox ^^


----------



## Toungy (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, depending on the weather of course, but I'd prefer wearing pants. No shirt for this tiger, though. 8)



			
				EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Yes, cause I dont need you furry humans staring at my bits constantly :evil:


Exactly. :wink:


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 26, 2008)

Unless hats count as a form of clothing, no, cus i would be feral.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 26, 2008)

I would skip the shirt and shoes, I would probably still wear my cargo pants just so I have somewhere to put all of my stuff, I would have to cut a tail-hole in them though...


----------



## BlueLiger (Mar 26, 2008)

Mostly pants and perhaps an overcoat for cold days


----------



## Helsing (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd also like to point out for most reptiles, orcas and of course dragons such as myself would do just fine without clothing, due to the fact our male genitalia are kept internal with the use of a slit. It's probably more complicated for females...


----------



## Stryke (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd say yes, I would wear clothing, because like many others clothing is style, and also a form of expression.  Also I wouldn't want pervs staring at my stuff D:


----------



## psion (Mar 26, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Let's say that the day came and you got got turned into your fursona.  You are now a furry.
> 
> Would you wear clothing still?



YES, I don't know what my fursona *is* but I'm still not going to run around stark naked.  Just because I look like a animal doesn't mean I have to act like one.


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Mar 27, 2008)

Well yeah. I'm certaintly not ditching these T-Shirts. I *Like* my T-Shirts...

Besides, my Fursona(s)  wear clothes, so there is no reason for me to wanna suddenly run around naked if I turned into 'em.

Nobody wants to just wear their shirt? ;p


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 27, 2008)

I think most of the time I would just wear pants or cut off's and no shirt


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 27, 2008)

If I turned into my "fursona", I would still wear clothes anyway. I mean, he wears clothes all the time. It'd just feel weird running around "nekkid".

If I turned into my main character, there would be no need for clothing, as there would be nothing to cover up. He lacks a lower body, after all.

I'd hate to become my stag beetle character, though. All that armor he wears is probably hot as the nine Hells rolled into one.

Etc., etc.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 27, 2008)

Since I'm reptillian, and I live in the Midwest. Clothing would be a good idea if I don't want to freeze. I can't sit on a heated rock constantly


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

The fur might make clothing uncomfortable, but I'd still wear pants at least to hide my junk.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting question.  There's not enough options in the poll to contextualize a complicated answer.  *For sake of argument, we're all assuming that the world continues on normally* without even the slightest notice that "hey, you're not human?"

Me, I don't have a character to qualify as a "fursona", but I do have a few personal muses, so I'll consider answers based on them:

Atelier:  Atelier's of a relatively aquatic specie, that lives in mild, warm climates.  Their thick skin provides decent insulation against rain and wind chill, a good choice for Oregon.  Modesty is a general non-issue; Atelier's wardrobe would only consist of attire needed for specific purposes or functions, obviously he would at home wear nothing, while out in public he would obviously wear some sort of belt or harness to provide some cargo capacity (wallet, etc.).

Dragon muse: Once again, due to being reptilian modesty is a non-issue.  The armor along his head and back would rule out most traditional forms of clothing (including headdress) anyway.  But again, like Atelier he'd probably wear some type of belt or harness to carry things around with.

Gryphon muse:  Due to being avian . . . au naturale, of course.  Modesty is a non-issue (and to answer sparx's concern: public arousal is a non-issue as the males of most avian species don't even _have_ a phallus); even with necessary wing/tail adjusments traditional clothing would be almost impossible to wear anyway.  But feathers are largely waterproof and sport excellent thermal properties, able to conduct heat in hot weather but trap air to insulate against cold weather.  But once again, a belt or harness for carrying stuff would certainly be in order.

(PS:  And in response to Flabbergasted, as reptiles tend towards being cold-blooded, you probably wouldn't even notice being cold, just being sluggish)


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 27, 2008)

i would keep clothes due to you dont exactly wanna go into a fire fight without the proper gear.  out of combat i would just stick with my camouflage pants and on occasion i would run around with it all hanging out cuz pants are so overrated at times. 

*runs through streets necked* 
"WEEEEEEE, LOOK NO PANTS!!! WEEEEEEE"


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 27, 2008)

Being Topaz, I'd only really need to wear a special harness of sorts so that I could carry around small tools and such, and occasionally I'd wear a pair of pants made from a special flexible material, but for the most part I wouldn't need clothes, having the wonderful invention known as feathers covering my body. ^v^

Same with my character Clafier. Of course when she's in her natural dark elf form she'd need clothes and armor, but when the full moon comes around, it's easier to ditch the threads; her leopard pelt suits her just fine.


----------



## Kasseth (Mar 27, 2008)

No need.  I keep it all inside, where it belongs.  I'd probably wear a vest or a belt to so that I'd have somewhere to put things, and I would have to have some sort of externally heated coat or something for cold days(being cold-blooded and all) but aside from that, why bother?

On the other hand, it might creep people out(or worse) if I happened to think of something arousing in a public location.  Perhaps a loincloth would be in order?


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 27, 2008)

Pants only because well I would probibly get heat stroke here in Aus.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 27, 2008)

More than likely yes.
Unless it was really hot out.


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 27, 2008)

I definitely would. No shoes though. I've never had an easy time imagining how digitigrade shoes would work, but I'm almost sure they' be uncomfortable as all hell.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 27, 2008)

No, none at all, it would be uncomfortable wearing clothing over my tough skin.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 27, 2008)

I would definitely wear clothes.

It's cold and wet int he Pacific Northwest. :c


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2008)

I live in the Pacific Northwest, too.  People are out in shorts & tees when it's 70 degrees and raining.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I definitely would. No shoes though. I've never had an easy time imagining how digitigrade shoes would work, but I'm almost sure they' be uncomfortable as all hell.


The phrase "high heels on steroids" comes to mind, but that's interesting food for thought anyway.  I've got to try drawing it sometime.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha, tends to be the case. People are already walking around in sandals and it snowed yesterday... Weirdos.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would wear pants.


----------



## Skumm (Mar 27, 2008)

I would still wear clothes. I don't much like the idea running around without clothes...even if I was covered head to toe in fur. |D


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Mar 27, 2008)

That would vary completely on my mood. I do have a more unique furr pattern so yeah, it would be fine. But I really like my mesh... I'd only have a mesh shirt on and then mesh pants that didn't hide anything XP And no shoes never, Barepawwed all the way ^^

So yeah, Varies on my mood ^^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Mar 27, 2008)

Shirtless, yes. Pantsless,.... Nooooo.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

Pssh, I live in the Pacific NW, I can wear shorts and a t-shirt outside in 60 degree rainy weather.  Sissies...


----------



## gust (Mar 27, 2008)

Either fully clothed or just pants.  It would probably depend on the weather, but most likely fully clothed.  The only thing to never or rarely wear would be shoes.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 27, 2008)

Make snow angels in your underwear in less than 10 degree weather. Then you can call me a sissy. Or you can call me a crazy sonnuvabitch and spare yourself the trouble.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> Make snow angels in your underwear in less than 10 degree weather. Then you can call me a sissy. Or you can call me a crazy sonnuvabitch and spare yourself the trouble.



Been there done that.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh? I thought I was the only person (in?)sane enough to do it. Of course, I never thought of asking people over the internet...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> Oh? I thought I was the only person (in?)sane enough to do it. Of course, I never thought of asking people over the internet...



It was on a dare by my younger brother.  He tried to get a picture, but the pic came out all fucked up, so he lost a dare AND a blackmail tool.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 27, 2008)

I did it just because I felt like it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been out in 35 degree weather, bright and clear day, in just shorts, shirt and sandals.  Felt nice....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 27, 2008)

Pants wold be an impossibility for me, so I'd just stick to clothes that go on the torso upward.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd wear pants, undies, shirt, undershirt...
That's what I'm pictured wearing in one of my commissions! 
Plus clothes are one of the only real things that distinguish me from other river otters.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Pssh, I live in the Pacific NW, I can wear shorts and a t-shirt outside in 60 degree rainy weather.  Sissies...



Haha, yeah, I am a sissy, I'll admit to that. XD I get cold wicked easily... Thus the millions of blankets on my bed.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 28, 2008)

Bitches don't know about my fashion sense.

Hell yeah I'd wear clothes.


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 28, 2008)

I actually rather like being human, and only use my fursona for roleplay, writing, and daydreaming.

HOWEVER, if I were to be turned into my fursona with no other option offered, here's my answer:

Logically speaking, reptiles do not lactate, thus do not have breasts. So I could shamelessly go topless, hopefully without offending anyone, if I wanted to. On the other hand, no matter what you do you're going to offend someone. And I loves me my pullover hoodies. Also, my fursona's nether regions are much like that of a human's, thus I would have to wear pants.

So basically, yes to clothing.

Personally, my problem would be finding clothes that go with silver and how to accomidate wing-holes (zippers and buttons would become my best friends, I suppose). 


EDIT: One thing I would love about being my fursona: I could get rid of all my bras. Boobs are a pain!


----------



## Surgat (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes. I'd need a place to put my wallet, some sort of shoe in case I step in something, or on terrain that's uncomfortable to walk on barefoot, and a way to conceal erections should I become aroused in a public place. Plus, going around nude might be a bit unsanitary, and it's cold outside.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 28, 2008)

Surgat said:
			
		

> Yes. I'd need a place to put my wallet, some sort of shoe in case I step in something, or on terrain that's uncomfortable to walk on barefoot, and a way to conceal erections should I become aroused in a public place. Plus, going around nude might be a bit unsanitary, and it's cold outside.


Heh heh. Plus boots, clothing and styles are unique to let you stand out and be seen. Foxes are cute, but if everybody was a buttnekkid anthro fox with the same markings... you'd blend in and look kinda like a clone. Be kinda boring.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Foxes are cute, but if everybody was a buttnekkid anthro fox with the same markings... you'd blend in and look kinda like a clone. Be kinda boring.



But it would be pathetically easy to get away with a crime.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There'd probably be a team of National Geographic bastards running around tagging people with RFID and earclips. So everybody would know Arctic Fox #9213131 committed the crime because he was caught on camera. No doubt in a society like that, given those sort of problems, those caught without tags would be shunned and/or imprisoned.

That or some sort of collaring schema.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 28, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> That or some sort of collaring schema.



As long as I can choose the colour and style of the collar :wink:


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

God yes.

:C 
WE DON'T BE NEEDING TO SEE ICKY PANDACAT NAUGHTY BITS.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd wear my clothes just so I could cover them in fur


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 29, 2008)

I sure would. I don't think the world is ready to see me naked, furry or otherwise.


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Mar 29, 2008)

Of course I would.  Pockets are a wonderful invention.  Seeing as I'd most likely be a 'taur, I'm going to mark "shirt" and mean "director's vest."


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha, yeah I would. Where would I carry all my shit around without pockets?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Mar 31, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Plus boots, clothing and styles are unique to let you stand out and be seen. Foxes are cute, but if everybody was a buttnekkid anthro fox with the same markings... you'd blend in and look kinda like a clone. Be kinda boring.


Yeah, but clothing isn't the only way we identify a person by.  We can't go "Hey, you're not Jerry, you aren't wearing a green shirt."  You aren't defined by the clothes you wear, without them, you are still unique.  It's the subtle differences on a person's self that makes them unquie, not the clothing.  Saying all furries look alike is being speciest.


----------



## Muir (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm an astral and clothing doesn't tend to like astral travel, plus in Dragon form, clothing is kinda pointless, except pants. I would prolly wear clothes whilst in my Wolf form tho if I knew I was going to be in that form for awhile.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd raise funds to form a customized clothing subculture dedicated to furries.

Thank fucking god for JoJo.


----------



## Cavy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm...I won't probaby wear clothes. Why becuase it defeats the purpose of me being an furry. I may wear then sometimes but mosty no I won' wear clothes.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

I would probably wear the same clothes I normaly do. It might be hot and being a fennec might cause problems putting my hat on.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 12, 2008)

No. As it is, I feel clothing is semi-useless in the sense most people think of it. To be cool or to not be naked. In extreme environments I would see wearing it, but think about this. Humans were naked for hundreds of years before clothing was invented. The only thing that changed between then and now is we can mass produce anything we want.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 12, 2008)

Fuck clothes.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 12, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> Let's say that the day came and you got got turned into your fursona.  You are now a furry.
> 
> Would you wear clothing still?


 Shirt mostly unless I want to wear combat gear lol


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 12, 2008)

Umm, with what my line of work is going to be, yes.  Black fur doesn't blend into every environment.


----------



## Jack (Aug 12, 2008)

clothes yes, but I could not wear shoes because of the digitigrade hind legs.

also what would shoes look like for digitigrade legs if they were made?


----------



## Ceridwen (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, since my Ceri loves to wear clothes^^


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess I would wear cloths if it gets WAY too cold. =P

Or ya know ... if I feel like it =D


----------



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

id swtch back and forth between fully dressed,just shirt,just pants,and nothing


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> There'd probably be a team of National Geographic bastards running around tagging people with RFID and earclips. So everybody would know Arctic Fox #9213131 committed the crime because he was caught on camera. No doubt in a society like that, given those sort of problems, those caught without tags would be shunned and/or imprisoned.
> 
> That or some sort of collaring schema.



Despite the similarity incolor schemes, I doubt that a society of anthropomorphic foxes would have all _that_ much difficulty identifying one member from another.  After all, it's _their_ species, so they'd pick up all the subtle cues of behavior that we humans wouldn't be able to tell from the same.  So if they catch a video of a fox holding up a convenience store, any friends of that suspect could probably take one casual look at the video and say "I know that guy".


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 12, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Despite the similarity incolor schemes, I doubt that a society of anthropomorphic foxes would have all _that_ much difficulty identifying one member from another.  After all, it's _their_ species, so they'd pick up all the subtle cues of behavior that we humans wouldn't be able to tell from the same. So if they catch a video of a fox holding up a convenience store, any friends of that suspect could probably take one casual look at the video and say "I know that guy".


That's a neat though. Less clothing - more unique visual data.

Kinda like why most robbers wear a mask.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Even if covered in fur, I'd still go around town in clothes since it's the decent thing to do


----------



## Rytes (Aug 12, 2008)

all the more erotic to take them off


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 13, 2008)

I WOULD WEAR A BASEBALL HAT OR A BANDANNA


----------



## Marodi (Aug 13, 2008)

saberpup said:


> id swtch back and forth between fully dressed,just shirt,just pants,and nothing


likewise 



Rytes said:


> all the more erotic to take them off


VERY TRUE


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 13, 2008)

Duh, clothes.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

ill wear pants of course!
im shy when im naked :3 if i am ill cover my privacey


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 13, 2008)

Clothes = civilzed. Just read Lord of the Flies and you see that much.

So yeah..Clothes. Plus, I fucking love clothes >w< I couldn't go without them.


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd Wear pants and a t-shirt and that be all really.


----------



## Lost (Aug 13, 2008)

In my quarters I tend to be in underwear only maybe a shirt, but when I out on the job I'm fully armored.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

No. Why would I need to?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Since we would be realistic here, and being a vulpine, I would wear shorts to cover up the _parts._ Otherwise it would get too hot in the summer being fully clothed. I would wear an occasional shirt.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 13, 2008)

I wouldn't wear any clothes at all if I was a furry. It depends. But in most cases I won't.


----------



## Kano (Aug 13, 2008)

It depends, but I'd probably end up wearing clothes


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

No ^^

There couldn't be clothes in my size ^^


AND i wouldn't wear clothes, IF there would be some in my size...


----------



## pheonix (Aug 13, 2008)

should have put an option sometimes or it depends. Me I'd wear pants sometimes but not all the time.


----------



## Auros (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't understand why being naked is a bad thing for humans. Is it biologically necessary to cover up certain 'parts' in order to survive? I can understand in harsh environments, but I feel that the negative attitudes and feelings toward nudity are culturally based, not biological. My fursona comes from a culture where nudity is the norm and accessories are used instead of full pieces of clothing for indicating status and mood. I would wear actual clothing only if society demands it.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

if i was my fursona, id dress any way i damn please, see anyone try and stop me


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

Auros said:


> I don't understand why being naked is a bad thing for humans. Is it biologically necessary to cover up certain 'parts' in order to survive? I can understand in harsh environments, but I feel that the negative attitudes and feelings toward nudity are culturally based, not biological. My fursona comes from a culture where nudity is the norm and accessories are used instead of full pieces of clothing for indicating status and mood. I would wear actual clothing only if society demands it.


Social sciences would agree with you so far.

Though I guess there's also the "floppy old lady boobs" factor - frankly, we're all pigs. Maybe... _Because_ we're wearing clothes.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 13, 2008)

Auros said:


> I don't understand why being naked is a bad thing for humans. Is it biologically necessary to cover up certain 'parts' in order to survive? I can understand in harsh environments, but I feel that the negative attitudes and feelings toward nudity are culturally based, not biological. My fursona comes from a culture where nudity is the norm and accessories are used instead of full pieces of clothing for indicating status and mood. I would wear actual clothing only if society demands it.



http://hill10.com/images/funny/hawtbelly.jpg

Nuff said.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Social sciences would agree with you so far.



Me, too...

But the human sociality *right spelled?* insists on clothes -.-


----------



## ilrak (Aug 13, 2008)

Clothing would be too uncomfortable and unnecessary for me so I wouldn't need it. Though it would be handy to have pockets to put the shiny objects I discovered in ;>


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> http://hill10.com/images/funny/hawtbelly.jpg
> 
> Nuff said.


Guess clothes don't help that much after all.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

:/
I shouldn't have looked on that pic... :?
Really not...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Guess clothes don't help that much after all.



In some cases it's a hopeless effort.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, I probably would, since my fursona does. ^.^

I think the clothes help make the person, or something like that.

~Raine


----------



## Frasque (Aug 13, 2008)

Like I mentioned before: pockets. Also it's easier to get fur out of clothes than off the sofa and everywhere the hairs would go.


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

completely nekkid for me! xD


----------



## Tackle (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

The guy's lower region is a little more protruding even with fur if you are of the furred nature.


----------



## Auros (Aug 13, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Like I mentioned before: pockets. Also it's easier to get fur out of clothes than off the sofa and everywhere the hairs would go.


I would use bags to carry stuff in. Any clothing I do wear would cover as little as possible, just enough to keep it attached to my body. I'm sure that there would be technologies that can easily remove fur from furniture and the like because of the great need for them.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you a nudist of some sort? XD


----------



## Auros (Aug 13, 2008)

No, just someone who doesn't understand society's attitude towards it.


----------



## Malic (Aug 14, 2008)

Fully clothed for me.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd just go with pants and a shirt.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 14, 2008)

In Roose's case, he'd be more concerned with covering his wings, to the exclusion of anything else, so a shirt/vest would be more important than pants, so... if I were him... it would be the same.  Pants for _protection_ of "valuables", as well as for the pockets, and a vest to cover my wings.

However, when at home, or in other private conditions, clothing would be optional.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 14, 2008)

I would feel odd without my clothes really... even knowing all is hidden among fur XD


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

If I had the money I would have bespoke clothing tailored to match my new dimensions.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes.  I would a full-body suit.  Skin-tight.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2008)

Good thing you have scales and not fur. Think on that. |D


----------



## Lina Loaded (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd still end up wearing clothes. I spent the bloody cash on them, may as well use 'em.


----------



## Marky_Fx (Aug 14, 2008)

If I became my fursona, I'd still wear my usuall clothes
I dont like walkin around naked even with fur


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Auros said:


> No, just someone who doesn't understand society's attitude towards it.



Damn right!
I'm on your side, man ^^


----------



## Frasque (Aug 14, 2008)

Auros said:


> I'm sure that there would be technologies that can easily remove fur from furniture and the like because of the great need for them.



If you know of any such device, would you please tell me where I can buy one? I'm sure anyone who owns a pet mammal would be intrigued.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasque said:


> If you know of any such device, would you please tell me where I can buy one? I'm sure anyone who owns a pet mammal would be intrigued.



I think, he meant, there WILL be such a technology...
At least if you have the technique to transform human into anthro...


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasque said:


> If you know of any such device, would you please tell me where I can buy one? I'm sure anyone who owns a pet mammal would be intrigued.


I think you can use a special type of ducktape for that.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 14, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I think you can use a special type of ducktape for that.



Yeah, but that takes a LOT of duct tape. You should see my sister's car, she's got two collies and the entire interior looks like it's covered in felt.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Yeah, but that takes a LOT of duct tape. You should see my sister's car, she's got two collies and the entire interior looks like it's covered in felt.


Well, technically, you can use a piece of ducktape a few times over. Though it might also be an easier solution to buy a new car.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd wear just pants. Cause thats the only thing my fursona wears, tan Slacks. I'd wear a shirt once in awhile though


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Only pants, i have the body to walk around with out a shirt  (sometimes walk around without a shirt on )


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

Lina Loaded said:


> I'd still end up wearing clothes. I spent the bloody cash on them, may as well use 'em.


A LOT of clothing would be rendered useless if everyone was a furry. Pants that we wear now wouldn't be of much use because of the tail. Shoes and possibly socks would be useless because of the different foot structure. Hats and hoods wouldn't be very comfortable because of the ears. Gloves wouldn't be of much use because of the paws/claws/different hand structure.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasque said:


> If you know of any such device, would you please tell me where I can buy one? I'm sure anyone who owns a pet mammal would be intrigued.



http://www.lintroller.com/australia/lint_roller.html


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes. Clothes make the man.


----------



## Auros (Aug 14, 2008)

So does body paint.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 14, 2008)

So does the man.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you know how badly clothing would itch and be generally uncomfortable to wear over fur?
A light T-shirt and rather thin pants would be the most you could probably stand.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 14, 2008)

Vagabond said:


> Do you know how badly clothing would itch and be generally uncomfortable to wear over fur?
> A light T-shirt and rather thin pants would be the most you could probably stand.


Good point. I think it'd need some sort of exoskeleton just so as not to flop apart.


----------



## Auros (Aug 14, 2008)

Vagabond said:


> Do you know how badly clothing would itch and be generally uncomfortable to wear over fur?
> A light T-shirt and rather thin pants would be the most you could probably stand.


The first things humans used for clothing were animal furs. Therefore, clothing on a furred anthro is redundant.


----------



## X (Aug 14, 2008)

why would i need clothes?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

Auros said:


> So does body paint.



Fur dye? Sounds kinda cool, actually.



Auros said:


> The first things humans used for clothing were animal furs. Therefore, clothing on a furred anthro is redundant.



I think that some people just like to hide their shame.


----------



## ExTo (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure I'd dress. Some clothes are awesome.

I'd perhaps occasionally not wear a shirt, though. But not often.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Sure I'd dress. Some clothes are awesome.
> 
> I'd perhaps occasionally not wear a shirt, though. But not often.



We don't need clothes under da sea.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fur dye? Sounds kinda cool, actually.


It does, actually. It would work the same way you die your hair, or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It does, actually. It would work the same way you die your hair, or something.



Pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 15, 2008)

Probably would just wear tops and pants.
I wouldn't be able to wear shoes.. xD


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 15, 2008)

For me it's the cop-out answer; I'd just do what everyone else does.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> For me it's the cop-out answer; I'd just do what everyone else does.



This is probably actually what most people would do, despite what they say.


----------



## Khizzy (Aug 15, 2008)

Fuck that, I'd wear trousers, and occasionally a coat, but never a shirt. Bleh. I hate them anyway.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd wear a hooded robe, but thats it - I mean, what else is fur for?
eh?


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Aug 15, 2008)

Fully clothed, if only to make nakedness retain its hotness.


----------



## ExTo (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We don't need clothes under da sea.



We don't need them, yeah... but they can be classy everywhere!


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

To me its split between the situation. If I was out and about, id wear clothes; At home, just pants; After mating; nothing or just a shirt. So...yeah. Plus, I could always use my nine-tails as just a cover.


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably...

If not the fashion world would disappear! lawl.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 16, 2008)

Dude, if I somehow got magically transformed into an otter, HECK NO. I'd go skinny dipping in public, and it would be rawksome. :3


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Dude, if I somehow got magically transformed into an otter, HECK NO. I'd go skinny dipping in public, and it would be rawksome. :3



lol "rawksome"

i'm totally stealing that. =P


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I would. I still walk on two legs and I speak English... so I should cover up those private parts.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 16, 2008)

Sure would. I like the way clothes feel.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 16, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> completely nekkid for me! xD


im going with her ^_^


----------



## Skittle (Aug 16, 2008)

I despise clothing as is right now and sit around naked whenever I can. So, no I would not wear clothes. Evil things they are!


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 16, 2008)

probably wear a pair of pants or shorts


----------



## Karegian (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmm,  If I turned into my fursona...I doubt I'd wear clothing...

For one thing, I can honestly say I've never seen a lion wearing t-shirt and jeans...
And secondly, with all that fur, I'd probably roast alive...

So nope


----------



## eevachu (Aug 16, 2008)

Dude, if it were warmer _here_ I'd be stark naked, having fur would be a total bonus.


----------



## Teriath (Aug 16, 2008)

why bother if there's no need for it?  Not like my junk is gonna be hangin out or anything *chuckles*


----------



## Auros (Aug 16, 2008)

To make an observation, pants don't completely hide one's arousal. And another thing, if everyone went out naked, I don't think anyone would have a problem with nakedness. Even so, furries would have more natural covering so genitals wouldn't be visible when unaroused. Unless you are the type of person who sees a sheath and goes "EEK! ANIMAL PENIS!!" and then run away.


----------



## Emil (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes. A tan trench coat. Cause how else will I flash people?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2008)

big loose pants, not hanging off though they would be belted up.
if a shirt, it ouwl be open and worn like a jacket.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope.  Not that I object to wearing clothes... but because they simply aren't practical for a dragon.  If someone invented a set of shoes that'd work with dragonic feet, I _might_ consider getting them.  Aside from jewelry and other such decorations, that'd be about it.


----------



## Javarod (Aug 17, 2008)

Prolly, there's two things that come into play, we're assuming that this is after I change, that I wasn't born a furry? Very likely, after all, I'm well trained that wearing clothes is necessary. Also there's the anatomical matter, clothes serve both to supply discretion and provide protection, both against the weather, and against damage for parts that stick out, so unless as a male I have a sheath in my morphic form (something that I don't think is necessary), I think pants, shorts or something along those lines are pretty much a necessity for me. For woman, something to provide support and protection is necessary for their breasts.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 17, 2008)

Sheath's would make it pretty difficult to take a piss for a biped though  wouldn't they, I don't think they could work in a practical sense, so all the  anthros would have they're junk hanging out in public. This brings us to the  issue of creepy furfags jerking off to you whenever you're out in public,  personally I don't know how I'd feel about that, I imagine not very good :[ .


----------



## CraskWolf (Aug 17, 2008)

My first post outside of the welcoming forum, quite a landmark. Must make good impression...

*trips over feet*

Damn... oh well.

I'm gonna go with the minority on this one, I reckon shirt, and just shirt is stylish ... 

Oh, and *sings* You can leave your hat on

*cough*


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 17, 2008)

CraskWolf said:


> My first post outside of the welcoming forum, quite a landmark. Must make good impression...
> 
> *trips over feet*
> 
> ...


Ha!
I'm laughing...


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2008)

Post transformation; clothing is essentially the last link to your human form and identity. Removing the clothing to reveal your animalistic body is the final step to giving in to the change; expressing in full view just how different you have become.

Without clothing; you wouldn't be able to savour to joy of taking it off occasionally 

Besides... the mammels would probably make a big deal out of us reptile males being visibly 'internal'...


----------



## zevvy (Aug 17, 2008)

a trench coat, shoes, maybe some nice pants


----------



## Auros (Aug 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Sheath's would make it pretty difficult to take a piss for a biped though  wouldn't they, I don't think they could work in a practical sense, so all the  anthros would have they're junk hanging out in public. This brings us to the  issue of creepy furfags jerking off to you whenever you're out in public,  personally I don't know how I'd feel about that, I imagine not very good :[ .


I would imagine a sheath to point forward instead of up. And I happen to paw off to pictures of anthros even when no parts are showing. Girls in bikinis or halter tops for instance. You don't have to be naked to be sexy.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 17, 2008)

I would, due to modesty and insecurity.. And also because cloths can make be pretty and I could mix them up instead of wearing just the same old fur coat every day! =3


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats a robe? Shirt, Fully Dressed or Pants?
Bearing in mind theres nothing under it...


----------



## Seas (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd probably go fully dressed, although the pants-only config seems so appealing...


----------



## Nargle (Aug 17, 2008)

Hojimak said:


> Whats a robe? Shirt, Fully Dressed or Pants?
> Bearing in mind theres nothing under it...



Fully dressed =3


----------



## Javarod (Aug 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Sheath's would make it pretty difficult to take a piss for a biped though  wouldn't they, I don't think they could work in a practical sense, so all the  anthros would have they're junk hanging out in public.




That's something I've always thought, my bipeds on taps never had sheaths for just that reason, though they were in the minority.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2008)

Auros said:


> I would imagine a sheath to point forward instead of up. And I happen to paw off to pictures of anthros even when no parts are showing. Girls in bikinis or halter tops for instance. You don't have to be naked to be sexy.



I guess that excludes halter tops and bikinis as well, also I don't know if a 90 degree angle would cut it in a practical sense, unless you have excellent aim.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2008)

ADF said:


> Besides... the mammels would probably make a big deal out of us reptile males being visibly 'internal'...



Ya that'd be pretty freaking creepy, animal genitals have always been the poison pill for me in terms of finding anthros sexy  .


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ya that'd be pretty freaking creepy, animal genitals have always been the poison pill for me in terms of finding anthros sexy  .



I was thinking more along the long of...

"Are you a guy or girl? Can never tell with you lizard types."
"Not that it is any of your business; but I'm a guy."
"Lol why don't you have a penis?"
"It's all internal dumbass, just because it isn't hanging out and begging 'hurt me' doesn't mean I'm not a guy."
"Must be small to fit it all in there."
"*facepalm*"

Then there is of course the straight guys nightmare, picking a girl up and finding out she's packing. Of course it will be hard to tell even if they get undressed. 

On the bright side two is better than one.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes. Fully clothed.

Clothes are for cool people. Cool people wear sunglasses, damnit.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2008)

ADF said:


> I was thinking more along the long of...
> 
> "Are you a guy or girl? Can never tell with you lizard types."
> "Not that it is any of your business; but I'm a guy."
> ...



This seems to be getting a little perverted.  Depending on how anthropomorphisized, wouldn't the ladies have boobs?

Also, for a male's genitalia, I think it would be easier for the non-lizards/dragons and fish to have the more human style of it. Sorry fish and lizards, that's not my territory. |D


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2008)

Shadow said:


> This seems to be getting a little perverted.  Depending on how anthropomorphisized, wouldn't the ladies have boobs?
> 
> Also, for a male's genitalia, I think it would be easier for the non-lizards/dragons and fish to have the more human style of it. Sorry fish and lizards, that's not my territory. |D



Well all the idiots freaking out every time someone posts a picture of a lizard  chick with tits would seem to indicate that no, so dude's would be relatively  indistinguishable from ladies. I imagine this would be pretty rough on all the  monosexuals, and I wouldn't be thrilled cause animal dicks are gross.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 18, 2008)

I probably wouldn't  The fur would be enough for me! XD


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 18, 2008)

ADF said:


> Then there is of course the straight guys nightmare, picking a girl up and finding out she's packing. Of course it will be hard to tell even if they get undressed.


I imagine that while a typical human might get confused, a fellow reptile (or anyone raised & trained among them) would be able to tell the difference much more easily.

After all, doesn't one's sex affect more than just their role in reproduction?  Body proportions, vocal ranges, social habits, temperaments....

Of course this doesn't rule out transvestitism... but under most 'normal' circumstances you'd be able to spot the differences, so long as you know what differences to be looking for.


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I imagine that while a typical human might get confused, a fellow reptile (or anyone raised & trained among them) would be able to tell the difference much more easily.
> 
> After all, doesn't one's sex affect more than just their role in reproduction?  Body proportions, vocal ranges, social habits, temperaments....
> 
> Of course this doesn't rule out transvestitism... but under most 'normal' circumstances you'd be able to spot the differences, so long as you know what differences to be looking for.



After everyone mysteriously got poofed into furries? It would take a generation or two I think; lots of contact between same species as well.

Within the transformed generation however there will be quite a few mistakes i think.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd probably be fully dressed....minus shoes....clothes are cooooooool.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 18, 2008)

ADF said:


> I was thinking more along the long of...
> 
> "Are you a guy or girl? Can never tell with you lizard types."
> "Not that it is any of your business; but I'm a guy."
> ...


That's not the way I see it.  Other characteristics of your species would distinguish male from female.  Markings, horns (number or lack thereof), general body shape... there's always ways to tell.

If some mammal insists on being an ass because I have my manliness inside, I'd just teleport them into the Sun.  Nuts roast quite well there, no matter if they're inside or out! :twisted:

One of the advantages of my form being machine & not meat...


----------



## NdRo (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd probably wear clothes, just for "old times sake". Though wearing glasses would be interesting with fox ears... (doggles?)


----------



## robomilk (Aug 19, 2008)

Pants only, because my fursona wears pants only


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> After everyone mysteriously got poofed into furries? It would take a generation or two I think; lots of contact between same species as well.
> 
> Within the transformed generation however there will be quite a few mistakes i think.


Isn't that another topic?  Perhaps at first, but like the old saying, "only they know the difference".


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2008)

NdRo said:


> I'd probably wear clothes, just for "old times sake". Though wearing glasses would be interesting with fox ears... (doggles?)



They could pinch the muzzle enough to stay on or the frame could curl up to the ears. Have you played Ratchet & Clank Future?


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

Well since my fursona is fully dressed and every other character I created I would be pretty much fully dressed as well.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd happily wear clothes, or at least pants. =3


----------



## Alistaire_Laplace (Aug 19, 2008)

only pants, mostly because there wouldn't be enough fur down there to provide necessary censorship.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah for a fox anthro I think there would be...mah goods would be covered lol but If I had to lol I would wear a pair of Foxy boxers X3


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 20, 2008)

Like my fursona, I'd probably go just pants with the possible exception of occasionally wearing an open jacket.


----------



## NdRo (Aug 20, 2008)

Shadow said:


> They could pinch the muzzle enough to stay on or the frame could curl up to the ears. Have you played Ratchet & Clank Future?


No, I can't afford a PS3 at the moment (if ever)...
The pinching the muzzle'd probably work, don't imagine it'd comfortable though. Lets just say whatever changed us fixed my eyes too


----------



## Go-Team-Rocket! (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah, I'd save money.
Maybe a suit for special occasions.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 20, 2008)

Go-Team-Rocket! said:


> Nah, I'd save money.
> Maybe a suit for special occasions.



Yes, clothing is expensive.  Better to save it for special occasions... you know, weddings and funerals.  Besides, you'd probably need the extra cash for hair care products!  (Or body oils for your hide/scales.)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 21, 2008)

Being a dragoness, I'm incredibly vain, and I have no doubts that if I were a furry, I'd want to wear beautiful clothing, lol. Besides, who would be able to resist a beautiful dragoness walking into their store and wanting to wear their designer clothing?  Hah.  ^__^


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

The only reason my fat ass wears clothing now is because I'd get arrested for not doing so.

If it was socially acceptable then no I wouldn't. Except for fashion 

Strip yourself of your clothing! It's unnatural!


----------



## Auros (Aug 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> The only reason my fat ass wears clothing now is because I'd get arrested for not doing so.
> 
> If it was socially acceptable then no I wouldn't. Except for fashion
> 
> Strip yourself of your clothing! It's unnatural!


Why does society demand covering up certain parts of the body anyway? I understand the reason to protect oneself from unwanted sexual attention, but would certain parts of the body still be arousing if you can see them all the time? If nobody wore clothes, there would not be the shame of being naked. There are a lot of other reasons why I feel that clothes are not necessary for furries, the point being that I imagine furries to have some sort of bodily mechanism to control sexual urges in public.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 28, 2008)

*shrug* Clothing became a social statement instead of a utility or tool. You wear clothing to get warm, you take off clothing to cool down.

It's pretty simple, but now a days it is used a way to detail social hierarchy's


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 28, 2008)

It would depend on my mood, and whether anyone is prepared to catch of a glimpse of my big fat belly.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd only wear an open top in case I felt like getting sexed up. Clothes are burdensome in such circumstances.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 28, 2008)

Fully dressed mehh


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Auros said:


> Why does society demand covering up certain parts of the body anyway? I understand the reason to protect oneself from unwanted sexual attention, but would certain parts of the body still be arousing if you can see them all the time? If nobody wore clothes, there would not be the shame of being naked. There are a lot of other reasons why I feel that clothes are not necessary for furries, the point being that I imagine furries to have some sort of bodily mechanism to control sexual urges in public.


 
Society may demand we cover up...but lately (especially during summer, and especially females)...they are hardly wearing a damn thing...not that I'm complaining 

And what they ARE wearing is only just barely classed as clothing...


----------



## OssumPawesome (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems like naga pants are kind of impractical.


----------



## Wolfbound (Aug 28, 2008)

Honestly, if I could I'd be running around in only pants as we speak. 

If such an occurance happened, I'd probably still have the same mindset. Cover the lower, bare the upper.

I mean seriously... Whats wrong with breasts?


----------



## Kume (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on if im horny or not >:3 lol
It would definatly depend on my mood,the climate, and how hot the guys are. but for the most part, yeah would have to say i would be wearing at least pants


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't you know, everyone here _is_ a furry. 

Though, I would most certainly wear some form of clothing.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 28, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Don't you know, everyone here _is_ a furry.


No, not really.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## moogle (Aug 28, 2008)

silly ^.^ moogles dont wear clothes


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking about it... I'd probably wear a shirt on occasion


----------



## Kingman (Aug 28, 2008)

If I got turned it my fursona...hmmm....5'5" 290lbs me IRL, is now 6'5' 270lbs. My wardrobe should still fit. Tailoring would be in order though I guess. At least I wouldn't be tripping over my karate gi. Now personally I'd love to have the clothes my fursona wears anyway, (heavy artificer armour, kevlar vest and pants, steel plate boots and spiked shoulder pads.) besides the bullet-proof aspect, yeah I think I'd need it, if I got turned into my fursona. >_> 

Of course bottom line, I think decency laws would still affect furries, so clothes are still a need, and it would be one of the few things stopping the crazy/shocked people from sending lead in are direction. 

That said...being my fursona would still be freakin' sweet.


----------



## Nalo (Aug 29, 2008)

id wear clothes but mainly pants if my figure would allow


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 8, 2008)

My pajama pants and bathrobe... to comfy to take off


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I would just wear pants


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 8, 2008)

Yesh i would wear same clothes as the one i wear rl lool

But without shoes
+ hole for wings and tail


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

=] pants only for me.
being a husky = being way too hot in clothes. imagine a sweater -_- i'd be dripping from my tongue and paws  

ps. they are low rise fitted jeans <3 or board shorts every day of the week


----------



## Darkou (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd wear something like a loincloth, most of the time ^^

I think it's suggestively sexy and this way i can show some nice white and grey fur ^^


----------



## Makyui (Sep 9, 2008)

My female anthros (the non-ungulates, anyway) don't have visible breasts, so a question of modesty won't be a problem. I'd likely wear some kind of underwear/loincloth, though, for comfort and hygiene.

Though they wear clothes in my drawings, realistically I don't take well to heat, and tend to wear as few layers of clothing as possible. So I probably wouldn't wear much more than that, and perhaps some accessories. Wintertime might be an exception.

Were I a bird... well, clothing would be outright out, except for close-fitting, unobtrusive accessories (foot rings, or whatever). Makes it hard to fly, otherwise.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 9, 2008)

i'd wear my fave hat and a decent black jacket thats it really
thats all my other characters have anyway


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeans, no top, why not? mebbe an athletic shirt or tee, but thats it other then teh pants.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd still wear clothes.
Just cut some holes for wings in a jacket, and a tail hole in some cargo pants, and voila! No shoes though, I'd imagine the talons would be poking holes in them pretty quick.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 9, 2008)

It depends... but I'd probably almost always wear pants in public.  Shirt... idk.


----------



## Dexiro (Sep 10, 2008)

given the choice, i wouldn't wear any clothes 

apart from maybe a shirt

and maybe pants too if it's a cold day


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

Like I Wear Now, A PVC Vinyl Top And Jean Skirt Or Blue Jeans.
But If I Had My way, I'd Wear NOTHING!
But My Parents Would Kill Me Then Too, So No Good!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

I like to dress


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2008)

I would personally wear clothes and I think that if furries and humans co-existed, it would be expected, even if some anthros, such as dragons, may not even have outside genitalia. It's just something that is part of the "norm" for civilized society. This of course may change based upon where you live and what culture you're currently in.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

I Can See That Too! I Love what I Wear Anyway So It'd Be No Issue For Me!


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 10, 2008)

I would definitely wear pants, don't want my furry genitals exposed to the world, even if the main part is tucked inside. Also I like loose comfortable clothing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2008)

Since I would still have private parts, a tits, yes I would still wear clothes.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 10, 2008)

Trousers!(In the UK pants means underpants)


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 10, 2008)

Trousers make me think old fashioned, still trousers/pants/leggings/whatever.
Id wear em cause I don't want the world to see my nudity (even if I am a furry).


----------



## Cazzy (Sep 10, 2008)

In anthro form i would, at least in public; at home probably not. Feral, no, what would be the fun in that?


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2008)

No clothes here.  You don't need them to ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH.


----------



## Erro (Sep 11, 2008)

I hit pants only, its what I generally wear irl anyway


----------



## Charkonian (Sep 12, 2008)

Only a shirt. That's what my fursona wears.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 12, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No clothes here.  You don't need them to ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH.



are u nekked all the times?!?
 i swear you have to get cold sometimes


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

I think clothes can be pretty expressive...plus I need cargo pockets to _live._ I wouldn't wear shoes though. I mean, why?


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No clothes here.  You don't need them to ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH.



...I think you're my favorite.


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 12, 2008)

If i were a fury, i'd only wear a top besides fur all over and a fluffy tale too. i'd hate it to be burning up in bluejeans or other jeans or in any dressy things . i would also accept short short t-shirts maybe even a bra...


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd say hell no to clothes, I have FUR!
x


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 13, 2008)

Probably not. Though as a fashion design major I can say that I understand the overwhelming majority of you answering yes.  The main reason there even is a fashion industry is the fact that Human beings love to look different and differentiate based upon status.  Whats the number one status symbol?  The clothes you can afford.  So I would probably have to join a nudist fur colony to get along in my new fuzzy life of sexy otterness, but I would love to live unhindered by fabric.


----------



## skyblast6 (Sep 13, 2008)

i would wear clothes except shoes


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't wear anything except shoes, so that all day people I run into can look down and go "nice shoes..."


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 13, 2008)

NalinOtter said:


> I would love to live unhindered by fabric.



You have taken the words from my mouth


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 13, 2008)

NalinOtter said:


> Probably not. Though as a fashion design major I can say that I understand the overwhelming majority of you answering yes. The main reason there even is a fashion industry is the fact that Human beings love to look different and differentiate based upon status. Whats the number one status symbol? The clothes you can afford. So I would probably have to join a nudist fur colony to get along in my new fuzzy life of sexy otterness, but I would love to live unhindered by fabric.


i agree, if each of us furs had our own fashion by their fur color and maybe atributes about your fur to make it so unique
...I'd only wear a top...i still dont know how furs would fully dress themselves including the fur they'd be burning up.. omg...


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 13, 2008)

prettycatz said:


> i agree, if each of us furs had our own fashion by their fur color and maybe atributes about your fur to make it so unique
> ...I'd only wear a top...i still dont know how furs would fully dress themselves including the fur they'd be burning up.. omg...


 The wonders of a Razor or Thinning Brush ^_^


----------



## Zentio (Sep 13, 2008)

(hmm thought I posted in here but I didn't vote in the poll yet and I cbf to look through the pages, so if I posted already, oh well xP)

Well I guess it depends on if I was going out or not. I mean, I'm sure it'd be pretty hot having all that fur, but I'd at least wear pants when I went out.
If I was around my own home or something like that, then no prolly no clothes xP


----------



## Owwin (Sep 14, 2008)

You kidding me? EXTRA CLOTHES. I would go walking outside looking like Q from Street Fighter 3. Trench coat and iron mask in the middle of summer. You don't know how people are going to respond to you. It is only a matter of time before somebody screams MONSTER and you get your head blown off. People are idiots. No way i'm going out there naked. You see how people react to the gay community, and they are just normal people. But to something that is potentially another species (depending on if half furry offspring would be viable.)?

It isn't only the people that hate people that are different that I am worried about. What about the ones who "like" furries. I'm not getting kidnapped and turned into a fursuit. Rape/murder is also bad. There is a John Wolf Gacy out there somewhere that is looking to do some sick shit. And can you imagine the tests they would want to run? I like to give blood when I know it is gonna help somebody, but I also like my central nervous system intact.

Not to menton no shirt no shoes no service. It was laundry day, and I was buying detergent!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 14, 2008)

You were trying to buy detergent in the nude...?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 14, 2008)

AxlePerri said:


> You have taken the words from my mouth


LOL we quote eachother often. =^.^=


----------



## mattprower08 (Sep 14, 2008)

erm....in public i would wear clothes, but at home, i would just wear pants


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> are u nekked all the times?!?
> i swear you have to get cold sometimes


how can u get cold if u have fur all over...


----------



## Celanor (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope, none at all... well... -maybe- pants, I have this horrid habit of becoming aroused for no particular reason, gets annoying


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2008)

Owwin said:


> It was laundry day, and I was buying detergent!


This comes to mind after a comment like that.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

prettycatz said:


> how can u get cold if u have fur all over...



It's not like your fur is impenetrable to cold. Dogs and cats can die from hypothermia for example.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

prettycatz said:


> how can u get cold if u have fur all over...



donno but it is sure as hell is possible unless u have excessive layers of fat and naturally great insulation


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> donno but it is sure as hell is possible unless u have excessive layers of fat and naturally great insulation



...Do you have any idea what you just described?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> ...Do you have any idea what you just described?



A polar bear? XD


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2008)

Shadow said:


> A polar bear? XD


Or pretty much anything within the range of penguin to whale.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Or a whale, dolphin, shark, seal, penguin...  that list goes on and on.



Yeah, but we were running off fur. x9


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 15, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Or pretty much anything within the range of penguin to whale.


Yeah, but all those things actually -need- those layers of fat.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 15, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> This comes to mind after a comment like that.


I definitely don't look like that with my clothes off.


Roose Hurro said:


> You were trying to buy detergent in the nude...?


 I had pants on, just no shirt or shoes.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 15, 2008)

Pants only


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2008)

Owwin said:


> I had pants on, just no shirt or shoes.



That's a relief...


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 16, 2008)

Probably only pants most of the time.
I guess for more formal places, I would wear a shirt.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2008)

Naked does help save time and money... no clothes to buy, no clothes to wash, no time wasted getting dressed or undressed... no worry about stains or rips or fashion faux pas.  Just fur, feathers, scales and/or hide.  Easy to wash, easy to care for, all for the cost of shampoo and conditioner.  Or just water and bodywash.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

I chose pants, but I might strip down occasionally.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 16, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Naked does help save time and money... no clothes to buy, no clothes to wash, no time wasted getting dressed or undressed... no worry about stains or rips or fashion faux pas.  Just fur, feathers, scales and/or hide.  Easy to wash, easy to care for, all for the cost of shampoo and conditioner.  Or just water and bodywash.



But it'd certainly be _safer_ wearing cloths. Imagine a nude Sheltie fur trying to saute some veggies or something, and accidentally getting her fluffy fur in the burner and catching on fire. Or, a cheetah smoking a cigarette and having the embers fall onto his knee and burn him. Or any fur walking past a construction zone and stepping on a 3 inch nail!! Not to mention the fact that constantly sitting and laying on your fur will damage it or rub it off (My cat has no fur on his ankles or elbos) so, wouldn't you want your luxurious coat to last?

Plus, there are a lot of shorter furred characters that wouldn't do so well on a snowy winter's day.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> But it'd certainly be _safer_ wearing cloths. Imagine a nude Sheltie fur trying to saute some veggies or something, and accidentally getting her fluffy fur in the burner and catching on fire. Or, a cheetah smoking a cigarette and having the embers fall onto his knee and burn him. Or any fur walking past a construction zone and stepping on a 3 inch nail!! Not to mention the fact that constantly sitting and laying on your fur will damage it or rub it off (My cat has no fur on his ankles or elbos) so, wouldn't you want your luxurious coat to last?
> 
> Plus, there are a lot of shorter furred characters that wouldn't do so well on a snowy winter's day.



Yes, there are times when clothing has a practical purpose, so wearing an apron while cooking, or protective gear while working or outside, would make sense.  But, other than that, if you're concerned about wear and tear on your fur, all you would need is something to cover the affected areas, like ankle and elbow pads for your cat.  If I were Roose, in the flesh, I'd most likely dress for those reasons, but spend my private times at home uncovered.  In fact, when it comes to playing him in RPs, that's how he's played:  Clothing, optional.  His main thing, at present, is keeping his wings covered, more than anything else.

As for your cat, perhaps you should have him/her checked for a possible skin condition?  None of the cats I've had in my life has ever had that problem....


----------



## Celanor (Sep 16, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, there are times when clothing has a practical purpose, so wearing an apron while cooking, or protective gear while working or outside, would make sense.



I second that, thats why I have my "Yiff The Cook" apron, featuring Freefox, host of the denver SketchNite


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm clothes ive been in the habit for 14 years why stop now? though getting the tail done would be a bugger


----------



## Nargle (Sep 16, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, there are times when clothing has a practical purpose, so wearing an apron while cooking, or protective gear while working or outside, would make sense.  But, other than that, if you're concerned about wear and tear on your fur, all you would need is something to cover the affected areas, like ankle and elbow pads for your cat.  If I were Roose, in the flesh, I'd most likely dress for those reasons, but spend my private times at home uncovered.  In fact, when it comes to playing him in RPs, that's how he's played:  Clothing, optional.  His main thing, at present, is keeping his wings covered, more than anything else.
> 
> As for your cat, perhaps you should have him/her checked for a possible skin condition?  None of the cats I've had in my life has ever had that problem....



Yeah, clothing-optional would be a good path to take =3 Just so long as you're covered enough of the time in the right places to be safe!

As for my cat- He's just got really thin fur. Above his eyes in a patch where the whiskers come out, the fur is so thin you can see his scalp! But yeah, I don't think there's anything wrong with him n.n He's lived a long time, and he's never had any problems with itching or discomfort or anything. I think the main contributing factor was that he used to be HEAVY when we got him as a stray! He's a lot thinner, now =D


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Yeah, clothing-optional would be a good path to take =3 Just so long as you're covered enough of the time in the right places to be safe!
> 
> As for my cat- He's just got really thin fur. Above his eyes in a patch where the whiskers come out, the fur is so thin you can see his scalp! But yeah, I don't think there's anything wrong with him n.n He's lived a long time, and he's never had any problems with itching or discomfort or anything. I think the main contributing factor was that he used to be HEAVY when we got him as a stray! He's a lot thinner, now =D



Ahhh... age and the loss of weight.  That would explain it.  Well, so long as he's healthy, then....

Like I said, so long as Roose has his wings covered out in public, he's good.  Though, as someone else mentioned, cargo shorts do come in handy, which is why Roose also wears them.  Not because of modesty.  Roose has nothing to be modest about... ummm... in that department....  _*ahem!*_


----------



## Owwin (Sep 16, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's a relief...


 You shut your fat mouth! I may look damn good without my pants on! You wanna fight? 

Note: contrary to what is stated above I do NOT look good while naked in any way shape or form, and I do not want to fight. Also Roose's mouth is not fat. It is very nice... maybe? I have no idea. SHUT THE HELL UP!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2008)

Owwin said:


> You shut your fat mouth! I may look damn good without my pants on! You wanna fight?
> 
> *Note: contrary to what is stated above I do NOT look good while naked in any way shape or form, and I do not want to fight. Also Roose's mouth is not fat. It is very nice... maybe? I have no idea. SHUT THE HELL UP!*



I think "something" shrunk in the wash...


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 16, 2008)

As I'm not sure how fur would feel, I can imagine I'd be a little warmer, so I'd probably just lose the T-shirt, fix my cargos to accommodate a tail, and get a bigger pair of sandals. If it was winter though I'd stay fully clothed, at least while outside..


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 17, 2008)

Tzolkin said:


> As I'm not sure how fur would feel, I can imagine I'd be a little warmer, so I'd probably just lose the T-shirt, fix my cargos to accommodate a tail, and get a bigger pair of sandals. If it was winter though I'd stay fully clothed, at least while outside..



Fur is very comfortable... even in warm weather, you wouldn't need much in the way of layers, to keep toasty warm.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> ...Do you have any idea what you just described?


yay polar bears. 
but seriously IRL i don't have enough body fat and even in southern California i'm always freezing other than when its like 85degrees or higher


----------



## Lord Eon (Sep 17, 2008)

Fully clothed, because stripping off is a fun part of sex that I'd miss otherwise. 

Seriously though, I would go fully clothed simply because fur isn't really sufficient to cover up one's private areas, unless you're exceptionally fluffy.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Just pants. I don't think a shirt would work well in my bipedal form. I guarantee it would be destroyed in a matter of hours. ...Stupid scales.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Just pants, maybe shoes, nothing more, shirt would be kinda pointless unless I'm somewhere formal.


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

Umm... I hate clothes to begin with. I am always hot as it is, so if I had to add fur to go with it, clothes are gone. =3 noone stare at me, it makes me nervous. =S


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 18, 2008)

Velnor said:


> Umm... I hate clothes to begin with. I am always hot as it is, so if I had to add fur to go with it, clothes are gone. =3 noone stare at me, it makes me nervous. =S


Full of pride are we?


----------



## Teco (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh~ Hm. I suppose it has to do with the situation with me, some rad looking clothes are nice to have and add to the overall unique factor. Although I wouldnt mind showing off... *bricked*


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 18, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Fur is very comfortable... even in warm weather, you wouldn't need much in the way of layers, to keep toasty warm.



Yeah. By winter I was thinking bitter cold with a harsh wind chill, and fully clothed would mean adding a T-shirt or a really baggy sweater, if it was cold enough.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 18, 2008)

Velnor said:


> Umm... I hate clothes to begin with. I am always hot as it is, so if I had to add fur to go with it, clothes are gone. =3 noone stare at me, it makes me nervous. =S


i think I'll just stare at u for a while XD


----------



## Drakaji (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I would most likely since it adds a bit of visual interest. As much as I'd love to walk around completely nude, clothing helps hide any accidental exposures =p


----------



## Owwin (Sep 18, 2008)

I just thought of another reason I want to wear extra clothes. I am not a touchy feely person, but I have a lot of friends who are, and they love to play with people's hair. I'd have to imagine that if I had more hair I would be pretty uncomfortable around them with their patting and prodding and hugging. Owwin gon' end up chokin' a bitch.


----------



## Velnor (Sep 19, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i think I'll just stare at u for a while XD



~eep... ^^"


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

I would wear UFO pants and more...colorful outfits. My Fursona is more of a color'd fox (As you can see in my Sig) so I would wear a full outfit, but with colors.


----------

